# Help! Bottle baby with yellow runny poop



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a bottle baby that I've had for a lil over 2 weeks. He will be 5 weeks old this Sunday.

I'm feeding him pasteurized milk from my mini mixed with 1/4 - 1/2 whole cows milk and we added the cows milk very slowly over a weeks time period.

He just finished coccidia prevention with Corid. Did the Corid February 17th-21st. 

Has free choice coastal hay, N-Timidator pellets and Standlee alfalfa pellets. I put a pinch of baking soda in one bottle each day.

Usually he gets a 25-30oz bottle at 7am. 20-25oz at Noon. 20oz at 4:30 when the kids get home from school and another bottle around 8:30-9:00pm.

Usually he acts like he's starving at every feeding, but today didn't finish any of his bottles....left 3-8oz in them.

Kids went out to play with him and said "Sam is squirting yellow poop every where!" 

Definately yellow, definately squirting. Though its not every where and seems to have just started.

What do I do to keep this from getting really bad?? Anything I should give him? 

And better yet, what did I do to cause this so I don't screw up again? 

Don't know if it matters but he's in a pen away from adults, that had never had goats in or around it before. 

Thanks for your help, I adore this lil guy and don't want to loose him because I screwed up!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wanted to add the yellow poop is a pudding like consistency, not all watery.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Crystal,

baking soda, a big pinch in the mouth to start with. It is most likely an acidic tummy - change in milk temp, eating more grain and solids can make changes in the poop consistency. Unless it's totally runny and you are afraid the kid is dehydrated. 5 weeks old he can get Benamine to settle the stomach, 1cc per 100lbs, given subQ . Take temp just to be sure (I would not expect any temp from a kid with just soft stools). If this continues, or the consistency/color/odor changes (it should smell like diarrhea if it's just regular poop), start him on DiMethox. Also, if he starts balking at the bottle and just won't take it, please come back here and update. 

What can cause this is difference in the milk temp, leftover milk in the bottle or nipple that soured, something he ate, etc. the kids here seem to go just a little soft here and there, never lasts more than a couple hours, every time a different kid and does not effect their behavior, no other signs so I leave them be. Pinch of baking soda or Diamond V is all they get. It's likely just runs, not a disease of a problem yet 

If he starts having the poop literally run out of him like water and is losing fluids fast, he will need lactated ringers but with the pudding like, just give the baking soda, the benamine if you want to and just watch him how he acts tomorrow.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

THANK YOU!! 

I've been paranoid wondering what I should do. Temp is normal, he's playing, trying to crawl in my lap, only thing different is the yellow pudding stool. 

I don't have Bamamine.....that is an RX right? Will he be okay without it? I did give him a pinch of baking soda in his mouth though. 

My daughter gave him a cold bottle from the fridge........he never gets cold milk, I always check the temp on my wrist like I did for my human kids bottles.....My daughter is 5, grabbed a bottle from the fridge while I was helping her brother with homework. She said he only ate 1/2 of it. 

I didn't know milk temp could make a difference, guess I should have included that in my OP (sorry).

Dimethox is a coccida treatment right? If he just had a 5 day round of Corid last week, should I do the Dimethox as well? I dont have any, but I can get some tomorrow.... Does it come in liquid and prefered form like Corid does and if so, what kind should I get? 

Thanks again, really appreciate it!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I give Pepto and Diarsynal along with the soda. If poops don't start to firm up in a day or so, then I go for the Dimethox. I put off the Banamine in kids until absolutely needed...hunched up, grinding teeth type behavior.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, Dimethox is a coccidia treatment. But it is also an antibiotic (which means that it will treat bacterial forms of scours, and not just scours caused by coccidia). The other difference between it and Corid is that Corid inhibits the reproduction of coccidia, while Dimethox actually kills coccidia. It comes in different forms and strengths, the dosages are here: http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,9125.0.html


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, this morning there is more of the pudding poo all in his bed area and all over him and his poor pen buddy. 

He left about 5oz in his 20oz bottle. Going to call the feed stores and find who has it and get to town before noon when they all close. 

He's not showing pain signs and was playful and making a mess of the hay feeder so I don't think he's too far gone yet. 

Also gave him more baking soda this morning....


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay big problem. No one has Dimethox!!!!!!! Everyone has Sulmet & Corid, but the 101 link says Sulmet isn't effective 

Even called Vet Supply....nothing but if I want Albon I have to have an RX for it and it will take 5 business days to arrive....

Tractor Supply didn't know if they had it so I'm going to drive there and look for myself.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Crystal, 

find someone here who is close to you that you could get some from. Or call the cattle vets in your area, here some have it. I know - this is my big voe with DiMethox, nowhere to find it and usually you need it NOW. I always have a bottle ready for kidding season and recommend all my new customers to get one. Wish I was closer, you could borrow mine ! 
Folks, anyone near Crystal with Dimethox?? I only know Carli and she is 2 hours away, yikes !


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, I'm kicking myself in the rear right now.

Vet Supply called me back, said they have a gallon jug of something that sounded Sulfadimethoxine, though she is having trouble pronouncing it....Going to go look ast it and if it is in fact that, that would mean its the same active ingredient as Dimethox right? 

So if it is this, I will get it and come back for dosing help if its not the same concentrate as what is listed in DGI.

Called the sale barn, and Walco International.....got the same story as every where else. They keep harping at me that Corid will work...Ugh.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay, Vet Supply had VetOne Sulfadimethoxine 12.5% Concentrated Solution, which appears to be the same as the Albon 12.5% and the Dimethox.  They only had one bottle left and its a gallon jug, so at least now I have it and have plenty of it 

I use this and treat according to the info in DGI correct?

Thanks again for the help!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Crystal,
Just in case your still in need of Dimethox- my feed store is carrying it now  I can get it and ship it to you if you'd like. 

also if your not to far from tomball, they have at least 6 bottles of it 

Lynn


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi.... I have the 12.5% Sulfadimethoxine liquid. Same as Albon/Dimethox. On 101 it says 3.2cc per 5lbs. Do I do this for 5 days and is the dosage the same each day? I saw a few different directions for the other concentrates, but not the 12.5% liquid.


And thanks so much everyone, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

He may just get over it on his own since he just got the cold milk, I'd be leery about putting things into him, even pepto since it's more like pudding and not watery diarrhea. I'd do a search here on diarrhea in kids. Like Jana said , watch it and if it changes then consider doing more.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Crystal, 

also, you mentioned that you finished a cocci treatment, did you also worm??? What with? Is he with other adults, other kids, pens frequented by other goats or only by kids?

I missed the part about cold milk, you will get changes in stools if the milk is not the same temp amount (more), not regular. 

Jana


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

prairie nights said:


> Crystal,
> 
> also, you mentioned that you finished a cocci treatment, did you also worm??? What with? Is he with other adults, other kids, pens frequented by other goats or only by kids?
> 
> ...


Well, I gave him the first dose of the Sulfadimethoxine shortly after I brought it home early this afternoon.....before I came I came back here and read the recent po st saying don't give anything :/ Since I already started it, do I need to continue it for 5 days at the dosage listed or don't do it anymore???

Before I brought him home he was in with adults at the breeders. Since coming home with me, he's in a kid pen where no other goats have been until he got here. He has a mini buck kid as a companion.

Did not worm him as I wasn't sure if I could do that at the same time as the Corid treatment. I have Safeguard, Cydectin, Zimectrin Gold and Ivermectin Plus on hand....which should I use and if I need to continue the Sulfadimethoxdine is it okay to deworm while he's on the coccidia treatment?

Kinda getting confused here... lol


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Safeguard only works for tapeworm, which can be a problem with kids. If he was in with adults then you may need to worm him with cydectin or ivermec plus. What you use on the adult goats is what you need to use on him. If the corrid was the first round that he had been given for cocci then I would continue the new cocci treatment for the full 5 days. The reason is that with corrid you have to treat before the cocci move to the next stage. Corid only works on one stage of life for cocci. Yes you can do the cocci treatmen and worker at the same time but not in the same bottle. I do one with morning feeding and one with the night time feeding.

Best would be if you could get a fecal done. Then you are not guessing at what to treat. But if it is really runny diarrhea then a fecal might not be accurate.
Theresa


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

If it was his first Corid treatment then he was overdue. Coccidiosis and worm prevention starts at 20 days old. If he hasn't been wormed then yes he is overdue for that also, especially if he has been in with adults. Cydectin is used if a kid has been in with adults, if not then Valbazen. This is what Vicki does. The Qwest horse wormer is Cydectin and the Qwest is used at 1cc per 100 lbs. so not much is needed for him. Ivermectin is not used on kids till they are about 5-6 mos. old since it can cross the blood brain barrier and cause neurological problems. Some do it anyway but I wouldn't take the chance. I follow the protocol to the tee at http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,2077.0.html


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Crystal, 

we are just saying what WE would do. Laverne gives you hers and I give you my input, really hard to diagnose like this. We all know our kids and their history since birth or what has been done to them, how their stool is compared with the rest of the herd (if one kid has runs and others don't, they just get baking soda and Diamond V yeast to buffer the rumen, mine browse now so it can be changes in what they eat that day, they get free choice lambar, so it can be more milk than last time, etc.). 

I am with Theresa and Laverne that I would finish the dose of sulfa to know I had an effective round for cocci prevention and really stay on top of it with Corid or just use Dimethox for your cocci prevention the first year. I would worm with Cydectin if he was exposed to adult worms and yes, it can be given at the same time as sulfa treatment, here they get the wormer on day 1 of the cocci rounds so I dont upset their stomach on two different ocassions , just one. 

Jana


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Okee Dokee! Thanks for clearing that up for me. Will worm with the Cydectin and continue the coccida treatment 

He's still active, drinking water, nibbling hay/pellets and seems normal other than the stools. Will watch him closely and continue with the treatment. 

Thanks again!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I dewormed with Cydectin last night and gave his second dose of Sulfadimethoxine this morning.

Hoping it's a good sign, but this morning he's still has the pudding poo, just less of it and it's not as thin as before....

Hopefully this will clear up soon....

Wonder what hubby's reaction will be when I bring him inside for a bath? lol


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

You can just use baby wipes to get the poo off him. Glad he is better. Now, he can have stool changes and behavior changes because of the sulfa, so don't be alarmed, it's putting something else in the tummy that may effect the curdling. That kid would get a spoon of yogurt here too.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

How's Sam doing this evening?


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

K-Ro said:


> How's Sam doing this evening?


He's good! Brought him in for a bath and thought he would hate it (and was getting "the eye" from hubby for bringing him back in the house, lol) and surprisingly he didn't.  He was mouthing the fixtures, shower curtain, shampoo bottles....didn't fuss and kept trying to nibble me the whole time I was scrubbing him down.

He's such a goof and is way too spoiled. He walks on a leash like a puppy and when my daughter brushes him he'll lay in her lap and twist, turn and roll over so she can get the good spots with the brush, lol

Stools are still not completly normal, but they are getting much better and less frequent.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awww, how cute! Glad he's doing better.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I am so glad he's doing better, hopefully he'll be back to normal in the next day or two.


----------

